# Source: Marcin Gortat Signed for Upcoming Season



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> *Orlando Magic to sign Polish draft pick Marcin Gortat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad that we at least have some sort of big to improve our depth... i hope that he does well in training camp and sticks around for a while. i'd rather see what he can do during real games in the upcoming season... i still think we need to get another big, but this is a good start.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

His Bpg is nice. I know it was only summer league, but what was Sean Williams averaging?
With sufficient time, that should translate to at least 1 Bpg..

Can he play PF too?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I like what I've seen from Gortat in the Summer Leagues he's played over here. Even though this move was expected, I'm relieved to see it become a reality. I think he's going to be an adequate player off the bench for us this year. I'm not sold on Augustine, but I hope he proves me wrong because we need him too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, after Darko walking this one isn't much of a surprise. 

Might see us signing somebody like PJ Brown cheaply and calling it a day.

I'd love to see the Knicks let go of Demetrius Nichols and us grab him. And trade Arroyo and sign Diener as our backup at PG. I really have little interest in watching Arroyo play this year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Yeah, after Darko walking this one isn't much of a surprise.
> 
> Might see us signing somebody like PJ Brown cheaply and calling it a day.
> 
> I'd love to see the Knicks let go of Demetrius Nichols and us grab him. And trade Arroyo and sign Diener as our backup at PG. I really have little interest in watching Arroyo play this year.


If nothing else, I hope Arroyo is traded at the deadline to a team looking for an expiring contract. If not, I guess we can hope that he can't possibly play any worse than he did last season. I don't see what he does better than Diener besides attract Hispanic fans to the games. 

Besides PJ Brown, who is still left? Brian Skinner?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Brian Skinner would be a very nice pick for us...


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

Babir said:


> Brian Skinner would be a very nice pick for us...


please tell me it isnt going to come to that. that is sad.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

From what I`ve heard/seen Gortat will be a solid back-up. He`ll probably play more minutes next year then any following years for the rest of his life.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Just saw it reported on NBATV, they say it's a 2 year deal.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

JNice said:


> Yeah, after Darko walking this one isn't much of a surprise.
> 
> Might see us signing somebody like PJ Brown cheaply and calling it a day.
> 
> I'd love to see the Knicks let go of Demetrius Nichols and us grab him. And trade Arroyo and sign Diener as our backup at PG. I really have little interest in watching Arroyo play this year.


Isiah won't let go of Nichols. He'll likely cut Dickau and Fred Jones instead.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Isiah won't let go of Nichols. He'll likely cut Dickau and Fred Jones instead.


I wouldn't expect he would but if he did i'd love for Orlando to snatch him up.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

From what i've seen in the Summer League, he seems pretty solid. His not going to be a Dwight Howard, but maybe a solid contributer off the bench. Gortats upside seems to be his shotblocking ability, but an offensive game isn't that amazing.

I love the rumors surrounding PJ and Webber, in a Magic uniform. 

But specially, I like the idea of Chris Webber being a Magic. His upsides, seem to be Dwights downsides. 
Thats:

- Great Passing Skills
- Mid Ranged Jumper.

Those are what Dwight needs to work on, and I can see Webber giving him that veteran leadership and being a mentor in helping improve his game. Webber's still capable, as we all know and he still can get a solid 15/10 on a regular basis. But whats better, is that he gives us depth. Thats what where looking for as of now.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47800/20070827/orlando_signs_marcin_gortat/


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

everyone was expecting this to happen. good to see that it's official.


----------

